# 2020 Mako 284 CC Sale Prize 159995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

Was 179995.00 Sale Prize 159995.00 *Call Sonny at 361-651-2628* The MAKOÂ® 284 CC is the perfect predator, whether you're hunting marlin in the Gulf Stream or mahi in the kelp paddies. Powered by up to 700 horses and with a 228-gallon fuel capacity, it's got the range and speed to get you out farther and keep you out longer. (does not include trailer)

The 284 CC is outfitted to fish, with aft in-deck port and starboard 290-qt. fishboxes, an outrigger-ready fiberglass hardtop and a full-featured bait station. And the quality of construction (100% composite) is unparalleledâ€"the hull and deck are chemically bonded and mechanically fastened every 6" with stainless steel fasteners. The 1-piece, molded, gelcoated stringer grid reinforces the hull for a lifetime of fine performance. And it's backed by MAKOÂ® Assurance 5+Lifeâ€"the best factory warranty in saltwater boats.

Backed by MAKOÂ® Assurance 5+Lifeâ€"the best factory warranty in saltwater boats
Hull/deck chemically bonded, fastened 360Â° w/316 stainless fasteners & injected w/expanding foam
Fiberglass leaning post w/backrest, flip-up cushion, storage & bait prep station w/freshwater sink
Outrigger-ready fiberglass hardtop w/5 rod holders, electronics box & 3 spreader lights
Optional twin MercuryÂ® 350 XL VeradoÂ® White w/Joystick Piloting
Console interior w/gelcoat-finished surface, sink, battery switch panel & 6â€™ (1.83 m) head room
Oversized forward-console seat w/storage compartment & 2 drink holders
470-qt. (444.79 L) bow center in-deck storage compartment w/drain
Recessed electric trim tabs, w/optional automatic trim tabs
Non-skid surface on walking flats, foredeck, gunnel tops, sole, stern platform & hatch covers:dance:


----------

